# Post your labeled bottles



## beendiggin (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's a common bromo I picked up this summer at a yard sale for a couple bucks. Never saw one witth a label.  Label says it's a reliable remedy for "over-brain work" etc, etc.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 3, 2009)

The embossing (if you don't know already)


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey... suddenly the world is beginning to make sense.. all those Bromos and all those non-working brains out there.. it's the "Emerson Conspiracy" !!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2009)

I rounded up my labels for ya:


----------



## lindenst (Dec 3, 2009)

These are some of the ones that I've sold recently, picked them up at a local auction.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 3, 2009)

always liked the labels on extracts...the hand written label is great, too.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 3, 2009)

Forgot I had some more


----------



## lindenst (Dec 3, 2009)

Like the Elixir, is that original contents?


----------



## madman (Dec 3, 2009)

hey guys nice bottles!  heres a few of mine


----------



## lindenst (Dec 3, 2009)

Very Nice Madman!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2009)

Alright,....I'm going to throw in the standard disclaimer ..."Please pardon some of the blurry pics,...I was standing on a chair using the 'macro' setting"[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2009)

*small screw top is a sloan's liniment w/ a very darkened label...


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 3, 2009)

I just picked this one up an Iron Pontil 
 Biberach Stomach Bitters from Heintzelman's Pharmacy Philadelphia.


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 3, 2009)

The glass is primitive and gem mint beautiful


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow thats cool, I spent a day in Biberach an der Riss back in 1987.. didn't see it from that view, but I bet it hasn't changed much.. []


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 3, 2009)

The McMunn's with the label is nice too as is the unusual (to me anyway), ink.  I haven't seen too many with an offset neck like that.  What else does the McMunn's label say, if you don't mind?


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 3, 2009)

Two small narcotics labels Cosadein with Codeine and poplar buds and Morphine Paregoric.


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 3, 2009)

The McMunns label wrapes around the bottle many times so there is alot I can't see.  The label is great and talks about the native benifits of McMunns brand and it has none of the ill effect like other opiums.  Here is a close up shot of the front.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2009)

While we're on the german thing....[] 
 P.S. Great bottles everyone....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2009)

swamp root....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2009)

One of Laur's baby meds...(Contributed by Penn Digger(Tom)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2009)

Local Indian med...


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 3, 2009)

Very cool, and great picture Coboltmoon.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2009)

Another local (Indian name) cider vinegar....


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for taking a shot of my bottle, Joe.  Tom had that for sale at a yard sale.  I asked how much and he told me to take it.  Thanks again Tom.


----------



## lindenst (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's another one I sold this year.


----------



## madman (Dec 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Alright,....I'm going to throw in the standard disclaimer ..."Please pardon some of the blurry pics,...I was standing on a chair using the 'macro' setting"[]


 hey joe love the black cat stove enamel  nice!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll have to look around for some more labeled bottles. I got some but they may be put away.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey,....great post everbody! I love seeing everyones cool labeled bottles, keep em' coming,..Cap, what do you suppose came in that little bottle? Very cool,...Madman, thanks...That stove polish has been with me a very long time,..I think of it as one of my "early" bottles. It was probably the first labeled bottle I ever found in fact.
                                                                                              Joe


----------



## capsoda (Dec 4, 2009)

It had witty bitty white pills. A pharmacist bud said they were laxatives. He said they were small and powerful. [&:]


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2009)

a few of mine...







[/IMG]


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 4, 2009)

A Cin,Oh. ink .I know it ruff buy I like it .


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 4, 2009)

Sloans


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 4, 2009)

Dr Whiskey lable from pro. period .


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 4, 2009)

Have quite a few here is one.


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is the bottle...

 Stafford's / Celebrated / Indian Hair Tonic !


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is the label...


----------



## bearswede (Dec 4, 2009)

> I'll have to look around for some more labeled bottles.


 
 Hey, Warren...

 You still have that "Old Dr. Warren's Quaker Bitters" with the faux label...?

 Ron


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 4, 2009)

Always looking for labeled and embossed Vermont medicines and related go-withs...


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 4, 2009)

Oops, forgot the photo...


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is another


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 4, 2009)

These are so neat!  It's just too cool to see these labels along with some beautiful bottles.  That hair one had me laughing.  Don't you just hate it when your hair "falls off"? []  I like to keep mine "slightly clipped" to prevent it from "falling off".[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Heres my favorite label


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 4, 2009)

side 1


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Do you guys do anything to protect your labels from peeling or damage? Ive always wondered about that.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 4, 2009)

inks


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Stoddard??


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Another ink.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mishlers Bitters


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mini med.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> Oops, forgot the photo...


   Is that an Anti-apoplectine back there? I dug one once and regretted selling it.  Loved the embossing.  Nice group!


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 4, 2009)

"from another thread" Aristo label:


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 4, 2009)

Embossed side also with the Eagle (my labeled locals are out in the storage, it's threatening to rain, and I'm on my way to Auburn in a couple hours):


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  coboltmoon
> 
> Two small narcotics labels Cosadein with Codeine and poplar buds and Morphine Paregoric.


 You do a great job with the photo's CM....


----------



## Blackglass (Dec 4, 2009)

Most awsome labled bottle ever.


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2009)

mmmm yummmy


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2009)

This is the only "old" paper label bottle that I have. The rest are either mid-twentieth century drug store bottles or paper labeled sodas.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 5, 2009)

> Stoddard??


 
 Hey, Tom...

 Nice lookin' bottle! Can we see the lip and base...?

 Ron


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ron, unfortunately, The lip is chipped. The base is open pontiled with a mold line across the bottom.I was actually gonna ask your advice on a flared lip repair.I believe you were working on a similar repair when I visited you.Let me know what you think.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey, Tom...

 Probably pretty tricky with a label involved... Got a pic of the lip chip?

 Ron


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 5, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW


 
 LOL, Email is older that we thought... was around way before this internet thing.


----------



## madman (Dec 5, 2009)

joe thats cool that the black cat has german writing on it i found several of those  BLACK CAT BOTTLES IN MY DUMP IN TOLEDO, ALOT OF GERMANS THERE IN THAT PERIOD


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 5, 2009)

Alot of my labels bottles have stuff still in them or are full and never opened. Here is an unopened Lash's.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 5, 2009)

other side.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 5, 2009)

Dr Sayman's and Dickinson's Witch Hazels.  The Sayman's was dug, it came out of an old bucket with 80% of label intact.  I'll post a closer pic of the witch.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 5, 2009)

Wish the whole witch and pot were there.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's a shoe polish.


----------



## cookie (Dec 5, 2009)

a J M HENRY & SONS  VERMONT LINIMENT     WATERBURY VERMONT .with open pontil....


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cookie
> 
> a J M HENRY & SONS VERMONT LINIMENT WATERBURY VERMONT .with open pontil....


 
 The OP VT Liniment is rare.   The label rarer still.  Very nice.

 Jim G


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 7, 2009)

Local bottle ,Yes we all find hundreds of this in diffrent brands .
    bill


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 7, 2009)

Great topic of discussion! I never gave it all that much thought and now I think about all of the labeled examples I've passed up over the years.  I counted 20 mouth blown embossed bottles, about 5% of my collection. Enjoy, Gary

 This is the smaller variant of  The Belle of Anderson Whiskey.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 7, 2009)

Hartwig (one of about 13 full sized variants), Awwww, you guys can read, well most of youse...LOL


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 7, 2009)

More...you have to type something in the body.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 7, 2009)

Here, type this!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 7, 2009)

==========================
 Please enter something into body and subject field!
 ==========================


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 7, 2009)

Do these count? They are tc but make a nice dresser display. They go well with the 1926 Widdicomb bedroom suite.


----------



## madman (Dec 7, 2009)

YO MILK GLASS NICE STUFF THERE LOVE THE TOLEDO OHIO BOTTLE DONT SEE UM OFTEN WITH THE LABEL


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanx, that Malvina bottle is relatively common. That was the first labeled example I have seen so I grabbed it, labels are like an added bonus. Gary


----------



## madman (Dec 7, 2009)

YES I KNOW THE MALVINA BOTTLES R COMMON BUT HAVENT SEEN MANY WITH A LABEL IT SEEM ALOT OF TOLEDO BOTTLES SHOW UP IN ALL SUBJECTS ITS INTERESTING CAUSE TOLEDO IS ABOUT DEAD NOW..........


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep this post going. Here is another.It is full and never opened fully wrapped with a label.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 19, 2009)

1880s applied lip quart beer from San Jose, the Littlest Big City in the World.[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 19, 2009)

Come a little closer and check out this label.


----------



## medbotls (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a purty one from the West coast.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

Thought I'd add some pics


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

More


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

The cobalts are clean.Killer deal too!


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

Last one


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice labled bottles everyone! I do not have many but here they are most of you have probably seen them


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 23, 2009)

a little closer


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice Digs,
 Check out this one I just found with my whiskey stuff.This one really had booze in it.It's a Federal Law Forbids...


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

The back lable


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2009)

Interesting side label.Would have loved to get a couple of the originals fer 75 bucks apiece


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 23, 2009)

That is a near perfect label A John ! Is that the same company that made the cabin one ?


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 23, 2009)

I should have waited to ask that question ,your post came on my screen after i hit the ok button lol .


----------



## passthebottle (Dec 24, 2009)

So far I have resisted all urges to taste this stuff as this bottle has  it's partial contents still inside.  The metal top turns around to expose a small hole where the powder can be tapped out!


----------



## ajohn (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's another bitters...


----------



## ajohn (Dec 29, 2009)

There ya go.If the government says it's OK...Then it's OK


----------

